# Roadkills (Coyote)



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the increased amount of coyotes hit along our highways? Was driving home from southern Ohio on Sunday from muzzleloader season along Rt. 77 from Caldwell to Cambridge and counted 5 dead coyotes. As the population of yotes increases I guess there is more hit on roads but was wondering everyone elses thoughts on this? I think with all the dead deer carcasses along highways, the coyotes being opportunistic and adaptive, are feeding on easy meals. I have actually seen several coyotes within 50-75 yds of roadways while driving on the innerstate. I think a lot of them are being hit at nite while getting a free meal! Just wondered everyone elses thoughts. Almost all the dead coyotes were within 50 yds of a deer carcass, I think there is a correlation?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Kenlow1 said:


> Has anyone noticed the increased amount of coyotes hit along our highways? Was driving home from southern Ohio on Sunday from muzzleloader season along Rt. 77 from Caldwell to Cambridge and counted 5 dead coyotes. As the population of yotes increases I guess there is more hit on roads but was wondering everyone elses thoughts on this? I think with all the dead deer carcasses along highways, the coyotes being opportunistic and adaptive, are feeding on easy meals. I have actually seen several coyotes within 50-75 yds of roadways while driving on the innerstate. I think a lot of them are being hit at nite while getting a free meal! Just wondered everyone elses thoughts. Almost all the dead coyotes were within 50 yds of a deer carcass, I think there is a correlation?


Yep dead deer, coyotes near....
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/coyotes.339529/


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't this their breeding season?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

All the road kill deer around me get eaten. The coyotes usually drag them off the road a little ways and then start chowing down. One night about a month ago an elderly neighbor down the road called me because a deer got hit and was laying dead in his driveway. He asked if I could come over and drag it out of his driveway in the morning. By the next morning there were only front shoulders and a head left. The coyotes ate it right in his driveway overnight.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

It is their breeding season, but I agree with poster. I have seen more toad kill totes over the past year or so. There are packs of them anywhere that I hunt, as I hear them howling.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There a lot of yotes down this way too but most of the road kill deer I see get eaten by the buzzards. It is rare that I see yotes on one. One or 2 yotes can make a hell of a ruckus once they get to howling.
I think they can be a problem to some wildlife but mostly I think the get blamed for more than they are guilty of.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah the yotes rut is starting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the breeding probably has something to do with increased roadkill at this time of year but finding food is also tougher as winter goes on and they need even more vittles in cold conditions, roadsides are a great place to scavenge, possibly avoided some what when food is easier to catch.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Down here in Monroe Cnty. I have noticed a reduction in Coyotes. They decimated the small game in this area including Ghogs & chipmunks. The general opinion is they ate up the food supply and the bulk have moved on. Now we have a new visitor. The Bobcats are on the rise. Lots of them being picked up on trail cameras. One just killed on Rt 9 between Armstrong Mills & Centerville. 
I don't know what they are feeding on yet. Maybe Turkeys, we still have decent numbers. About
the only thing left is squirrel and deer. Deer herd is hurting from disease. I drive 100+ miles a day
and see only a couple coyotes a week, I use to see that a day. They see a lot of Coyotes up on I-70
I think easy pickings from road kill keeps them around there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Down here in Monroe Cnty. I have noticed a reduction in Coyotes. They decimated the small game in this area including Ghogs & chipmunks. The general opinion is they ate up the food supply and the bulk have moved on. Now we have a new visitor. The Bobcats are on the rise. Lots of them being picked up on trail cameras. One just killed on Rt 9 between Armstrong Mills & Centerville.
> I don't know what they are feeding on yet. Maybe Turkeys, we still have decent numbers. About
> the only thing left is squirrel and deer. Deer herd is hurting from disease. I drive 100+ miles a day
> and see only a couple coyotes a week, I use to see that a day. They see a lot of Coyotes up on I-70
> I think easy pickings from road kill keeps them around there.


I would think the coyotes and bobcats have a similar diet and share the same food source. I can see where population densities and trends can very with each species but it's hard to see how one predator can increase in population in an area with no food supply.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I bet the bob cats diet includes tons of small birds which the coyotes would not. Cats love bird hunting.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is nowhere near the number of Bobcats as there was Coyotes. There is just enough of them that they are now common. They were very scarce. Up until recent last 5 years or so, I only saw two. One in woods squirrel hunting and one at night we treed **** hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

It's been crazy around here the last couple weeks. Looked out the kitchen window about 1030 and saw a bobcat headed up the hill. Was out taking a couple trees down at the edge of the yard the other day and here comes a yote running hard off the hill. Came right past me and up the other side of the hill.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Choot Em! The coyote of course, no can do on bobcats yet.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Choot Em! The coyote of course, no can do on bobcats yet.


You know...any other time I would have had a pea shooter with me. It's something that I normally have especially if going into the woods. But being broad daylight here in the yard, I didn't have anything on me. With all the commotion of me cutting trees down, just didn't expect a yote to come running right by me. 
That won't happen again!
Also, seems as this yote was on a mission as well. It was running full out as if running from something. The direction it came from is deep woods with no houses. I stood looking behind it and saw nothing chasing though.


----------

